# Profitec E61 Flow Control Device



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Having been tempted by the Lelit profile control device at £252 I was kindly pointed in the direction of Bella Barista who have started stocking the Profitec one at £179 plus £6 postage . It arrived within a couple of days . It arrives in two pieces the flow control unit and a pressure gauge for the group . There are no instructions and no washers for the gauge are included . However fitting is a doddle ?. The unit comes in one piece , so unscrew the existing Mushroom and replace with the unit . I put some grease on the mushroom o ring on the bottom and a little on the threaded part .

I did speak to Bella Barista about the washers for the gauge which are mention on the website . It does not come with any and they say not to use the existing one under the E61 bolt . Their advise to use ptfe tape and use only hand pressure to nip it up in position was followed. Waiting for it to warm up to check for any leaks and have a play .? .

It took more time to give the machine a quick polish for the photo ? than to fit it ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It is looking very shiny but . . . What do you reckon? Pleased you've fitted it?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> It is looking very shiny but . . . What do you reckon? Pleased you've fitted it?


 Yes pleased I fitted it .. Time will tell I suppose if it gets used much . The Profitec knocks out good shots constantly ( am I now going to mess that up ?) But I have read a little on slow ramp ups , pre infusion etc and wanted to play .. The PTFe on the gauge has worked with no washers and no leaks from anywhere else ..?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> It is looking very shiny but . . . What do you reckon? Pleased you've fitted it?


 I do look after my stuff , see ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Things just got exciting, as far as I can tell from my rocking chair... there's nothing to it - but to do it!
now get on with paddling about and forking tell us more!! Will ya?!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Things just got exciting, as far as I can tell from my rocking chair... there's nothing to it - but to do it!
> now get on with paddling about and forking tell us more!! Will ya?!


 Howdy ?, how is that banjo practice going ...

Well the first cup was fully open , just to get a look at how the things looked normal like .. I then ran water through the spent puck fiddling with knob , watching how it affected the pressure gauge .. Might go and try a 6 bar shot with a little perfusion ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice conversion!

A good one to try out is the straight 6 bar shot. It's kinda become my go to profile with most dark/medium espresso blends.


----------



## Bainbridge (Feb 4, 2012)

Hasi said:


> Things just got exciting, as far as I can tell from my rocking chair... there's nothing to it - but to do it!
> now get on with paddling about and forking tell us more!! Will ya?!


 Mmm reckon it's compatible with a Rocket Giotto?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

lake_m said:


> Nice conversion!
> 
> A good one to try out is the straight 6 bar shot. It's kinda become my go to profile with most dark/medium espresso blends.


 I just sort of tried that , didn't go too well .. A little more practice required ?.. Very small adjustments needed as opposed to my let's have a guess there .. The spent puck is so much easier to work with ???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I would quite like a video - I will get some popcorn in ready ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Bainbridge said:


> Mmm reckon it's compatible with a Rocket Giotto?


 It should do if Rocket use a standard E61 .. Both this and the Lelit one fit other machines . Espressounderground are listing Machines they or customers have found don't fit .. A check on the internet might reveal more .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I would quite like a video - I will get some popcorn in ready ?


 It will be sometime before Videos are released .. It will need intense concentration on my part to overcome my inadequate efforts .. ?? . ... Plus I can't steam milk at the same time .. Might have to try the glass method ?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I sympathise...us men can only do one thing at a time and even that can be problematic


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Well on the second attempt ,the pre infusion didn't go too well so I sort of ignored that but managed 6 bar throughout . ??.. The amount the knob was turned was minimal .. So I don't know what the other full turn left might be used for ? ..


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Have you had any more thoughts on this @Nicknak

I'm looking to add one to the minima but its a toss up between this and the lelit one. The handle on the lelit one looks a lot nicer but its £20 more and a little more involved to install.

Are you still using the profiling shots and what has become your go to profile?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

mctrials23 said:


> Have you had any more thoughts on this @Nicknak
> 
> I'm looking to add one to the minima but its a toss up between this and the lelit one. The handle on the lelit one looks a lot nicer but its £20 more and a little more involved to install.
> 
> Are you still using the profiling shots and what has become your go to profile?


 Still playing with it really , but it adds a bit of fun to the whole process .. I have found that the valve now has a better range of movement and needs more of a turn to go from off to full on . I wonder if it had a minor blockage after I fitted it .

I used it with a decaf , which had a very slight back ground taste which I can only describe as stale . When I used the flow with a 10 seconds at 2bar on the gauge then a really slow build up . The stale taste which was just there ,just noticeable went .

I have currently got it set in one place ... It takes about 10 /15 seconds to get to 2 bar then rises very slowly and generally sits at 6bar ..This can be affected by the grind and distribution ..

The knob on this can be turned fully all the way around to both closed and fully open ,which I like ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

mctrials23 said:


> Have you had any more thoughts on this @Nicknak
> 
> I'm looking to add one to the minima but its a toss up between this and the lelit one. The handle on the lelit one looks a lot nicer but its £20 more and a little more involved to install.
> 
> Are you still using the profiling shots and what has become your go to profile?


 Have they reduced the Lelit one , The full kit when I got mine was a lot more


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Have they reduced the Lelit one , The full kit when I got mine was a lot more


 Not sure as every site that sells its seems to use different pictures and different descriptions that don't match half the time!

Seems to include the paddle, pressure gauge and the gubbins to actually control the flow based on BBs description.

Would you say overall that its improved the quality of the coffee you get from your machine?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You probably saw the write up and vids, but in case you didn't..

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/08/30/acs-minima-with-lelit-flow-profiling-kit/

with the paddle all the way to the right you can have more flow than from a standard gicleur, you need to be careful not to move it too far to the right when profiling but also mindful of the 9 bar pressure or whatever with insufficient flow problem that all these valve systems can give.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

mctrials23 said:


> Not sure as every site that sells its seems to use different pictures and different descriptions that don't match half the time!
> 
> Seems to include the paddle, pressure gauge and the gubbins to actually control the flow based on BBs description.
> 
> Would you say overall that its improved the quality of the coffee you get from your machine?


 The first post here I mentioned the places and the prices I worked on .. I haven't looked since ..

BB were quick and easy to deal with ..

It certainly worked for the decaf .. still trying to make my mind up for my normal coffee .. Plus a new grinder in the mix .. I think I am getting sweeter , but I was loving what I made before . My wife doesn't drink the stuff so have no one else to test it on .. Visitors were and are happy . I am considering changing back and forward by taking out the flow valve all on the same day .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> You probably saw the write up and vids, but in case you didn't..
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/08/30/acs-minima-with-lelit-flow-profiling-kit/
> 
> with the paddle all the way to the right you can have more flow than from a standard gicleur, you need to be careful not to move it too far to the right when profiling but also mindful of the 9 bar pressure or whatever with insufficient flow problem that all these valve systems can give.


 Yes thank you , it was that which prompted me to look into it .. As I have a Profitec 700 I decided to go with their one .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nicknak said:


> Yes thank you , it was that which prompted me to look into it .. As I have a Profitec 700 I decided to go with their one .


 Ah, the comment was meant for @mctrials23 who wanted it for a Minima. I wasn't sure he was aware I had already installed it on a Minima.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Ah, the comment was meant for @mctrials23 who wanted it for a Minima. I wasn't sure he was aware I had already installed it on a Minima.


 ?


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> You probably saw the write up and vids, but in case you didn't..
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/08/30/acs-minima-with-lelit-flow-profiling-kit/
> 
> with the paddle all the way to the right you can have more flow than from a standard gicleur, you need to be careful not to move it too far to the right when profiling but also mindful of the 9 bar pressure or whatever with insufficient flow problem that all these valve systems can give.


 Sorry to ask - I don't want to interrupt this thread with another topic - but what do you mean with the "insufficient flow problem"?

I am just about to by a Lelit Bianca and as I am complete Espresso Newbie I thought at the beginning I could just put the paddle to the far right (and adjust the max pressure to 9bar) and use the machine like any other E61 machine or maybe adjust the Paddle to a position with will result in 9bar (and leave the max pressure of the machine at 10 or 11).

Will this cause any problems?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Johey said:


> Sorry to ask - I don't want to interrupt this thread with another topic - but what do you mean with the "insufficient flow problem"?
> 
> I am just about to by a Lelit Bianca and as I am complete Espresso Newbie I thought at the beginning I could just put the paddle to the far right (and adjust the max pressure to 9bar) and use the machine like any other E61 machine or maybe adjust the Paddle to a position with will result in 9bar (and leave the max pressure of the machine at 10 or 11).
> 
> Will this cause any problems?


 Johey welcome .. on the Profitec one which I have I just make a metal note . I'm using lower flow currently so not a problem for me I guess . There is a fair few that have the Bianca so I would make a new thread and ask away ..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Johey said:


> Sorry to ask - I don't want to interrupt this thread with another topic - but what do you mean with the "insufficient flow problem"?
> 
> I am just about to by a Lelit Bianca and as I am complete Espresso Newbie I thought at the beginning I could just put the paddle to the far right (and adjust the max pressure to 9bar) and use the machine like any other E61 machine or maybe adjust the Paddle to a position with will result in 9bar (and leave the max pressure of the machine at 10 or 11).
> 
> Will this cause any problems?


 If you are buying from BB in the UK I did quite a good guide for them in addition to the manufacturers instructions....will answer most of your questions.

However if you watch my review of the valve system, it will also give you some useful background information on usage, maintenance construction etc......have a look at that review as well.

As for flow I mention the valve has a replacement Gicleur, larger than the usual one fitted to machines, so if set as I advise, then fully open will mean effectively having a large gicleur and the issues that gives with potentially too much flow. Having it closed too far will result in the system generating 9 bar...but potentially with hardly any flow....which might, or more likely might not be what you want at certain parts of the shot.

Not using the system correctly can result in a worse shot....

It's all about hydraulics and the incompressibility of water vs puck resistance.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

I am going to buy it from BB - just sent them an email because it seems to be out of stock at the moment.

Also watched your reviews on YT.

I understood how to use it with pressure profiling but it must also be possible to set the paddle to a position with a similar flow rate as any "standard" machines. Just wonder how to find this position.

If I cannot use this machine with a fixed paddle position and getting the same result as with any other machine I think it's not the right one for me. Playing around with the pressure profiling might be interesting in the future but at the beginning I would like to use it like a standard machine until I get acceptable results.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just need a watch with second hand and scales or measuring beaker and set free flow rate to a standard machine. Then note the position of paddle.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

mctrials23 said:


> Not sure as every site that sells its seems to use different pictures and different descriptions that don't match half the time!
> 
> Seems to include the paddle, pressure gauge and the gubbins to actually control the flow based on BBs description.
> 
> Would you say overall that its improved the quality of the coffee you get from your machine?


 @mctrials23 I had a quick look on the Internet for other companies selling the Lelit Kit . The only place I could find was the Espresso underground one . They are now selling it at £295.85 . So if you have found it within £20 of the £179 I paid for the Profitec one can you supply any links to the website . It would be helpful to others considering buying the kit ..


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> @mctrials23 I had a quick look on the Internet for other companies selling the Lelit Kit . The only place I could find was the Espresso underground one . They are now selling it at £295.85 . So if you have found it within £20 of the £179 I paid for the Profitec one can you supply any links to the website . It would be helpful to others considering buying the kit ..


 Its just on the BellaBarista website.

The description reads:



> Complete paddle kit as supplied by Lelit which include the paddle, paddle kit, pressure gauge and grub screw.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

mctrials23 said:


> Its just on the BellaBarista website.
> 
> The description reads:


 Thanks it will be useful for people to know that the Lelit Full kit is available on BB for £199 plus postage .. I just realised it was you that had the leaky Minima beta that you bought through DC that was sorted out off air .. How is it now ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Johey said:


> I am going to buy it from BB - just sent them an email because it seems to be out of stock at the moment.
> 
> Also watched your reviews on YT.
> 
> ...


 @johey if you get the chance pop into BB and have a good look around at all the Machines they have . They are very helpful and will spend a lot of time with you discussing all the different pro and cons of the machines . When I went there you can see the different level of finish of them .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks it will be useful for people to know that the Lelit Full kit is available on BB for £199 plus postage .. I just realised it was you that had the leaky Minima beta that you bought off DC that was sorted out off air .. How is it now ?


 Just an important correction, *he didn't buy it from me...he collected it from my home and paid ACS directly. He purchased it from ACS. *The machine was due to be sent back to ACS and stripped for parts, which would have been criminal if someone wanted it for I think £400 or £450, which was much less than it cost to build, but about the same cost as ACS shipping it back to Italy and reusing the parts.

*I tried to do someone a favour by persuading Paolo not to scrap it but to allow a forum member to have a very cheap machine.*...It was not leaky at the time of sale, but developed a leak after a year and has been sorted out with my help.

Of course recent events make me not want to do any more favours for forum members in case it gets misinterpreted...I also didn't take a single penny from the sale.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Just an important correction, *he didn't buy it from me...he collected it from my home and paid ACS directly. He purchased it from ACS. *The machine was due to be sent back to ACS and stripped for parts, which would have been criminal if someone wanted it for I think £400 or £450, which was much less than it cost to build, but about the same cost as ACS shipping it back to Italy and reusing the parts.
> 
> *I tried to do someone a favour by persuading Paolo not to scrap it but to allow a forum member to have a very cheap machine.*...It was not leaky at the time of sale, but developed a leak after a year and has been sorted out with my help.


 Oh yes I remember now , you have posted the above several times .. quick cut and paste ?I have amended my post to bought through you . Never suggested it was leaky when you past it over to him ... I read the thread and remember the scientific conclusion that wasn't shared .


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I feel like I should put that in my signature now!

Dave was literally just a tester for ACS and I subsequently purchased it from ACS and collected the machine from Dave.

Its all working perfectly now thanks to Dave who has repeatedly gone above and beyond to help me (and plenty of others) diagnose and fix it. Not aimed at you @Nicknak but I feel some people on here take Daves desire not to see products badmouthed unfairly as him having a vested interest in a product.

Anyway, back on topic.

@DavecUK Is there any reason you would use the lelit one over the protitec/ECM one beyond a preference for the paddle design? I understand that you haven't tried the profitec one but you might have some knowledge of it.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I guess they both function the same .. a needle possibly tapered moving up and down in a hole to restrict or open the flow of water .. If ever I get the time I might take mine apart and make one .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mctrials23 said:


> @DavecUK Is there any reason you would use the lelit one over the protitec/ECM one beyond a preference for the paddle design? I understand that you haven't tried the profitec one but you might have some knowledge of it.


 It's a question that's tricky to answer. I have not inspected, tested or used the Profitec/ECM device. When I chatted to Michael (who owns ECM) I mentioned about sending me one to have a look at, I was going to remind him, but he is probably super busy right now.

So in fairness, it may be excellent, it could be as good, better or worse than the Lelit device....I simply don't know. The one thing I do know is that the Lelit device fits the Minima perfectly and works perfectly on the Minima. *That's not to say the ECM one won't, just that I have not tried it. So on that basis, I can recommend the Lelit for the Minima as a "tested OK by me" device and it's on the Minima at the moment.*

I have also given maintenance recommendations and the procedure for it as well as how to fit it on the Minima (video)

Hope that helps.

P.S. I think your Minima has a group Gauge already, so you don't need that part of the Lelit kit, which should save you a fair bit of money and hassle..


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> P.S. I think your Minima has a group Gauge already, so you don't need that part of the Lelit kit, which should save you a fair bit of money and hassle..


 Thanks Dave, I thought that might be your answer. The difference in price is not enough to really make much difference however I prefer the paddle design on the lelit.

I guess my next question is: do you think it is a worthwhile upgrade to the minima. Do you still use it much or is the minima currently off the counter while you test other machines?

p.s I don't currently have a pressure gauge on the minima. We did speak briefly about this when you were helping me with the leaking boiler but I never got around to ordering one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mctrials23 said:


> Thanks Dave, I thought that might be your answer. The difference in price is not enough to really make much difference however I prefer the paddle design on the lelit.
> 
> I guess my next question is: do you think it is a worthwhile upgrade to the minima. Do you still use it much or is the minima currently off the counter while you test other machines?
> 
> p.s I don't currently have a pressure gauge on the minima. We did speak briefly about this when you were helping me with the leaking boiler but I never got around to ordering one.


 Ok then your group is not custom drilled which means a gauge from anyone will look to the left a bit...as long as you don't mind then the Lelit one should work fine. All production Minima with gauges have had custom groups to facilitate a straight gauge. The Minima was indeed of the counter whilst I tested and managed to break a prototype, so it's back on the counter now awaiting the prototype to come back from full manufacturer post mortem.

Yes, I do believe it's a worthwhile upgrade..as otherwise you need a new machine to do profiling



Gives you the ability to have a variable gicleur size, you just choose the flow rate you want and leave the paddle there


It allows you to do the full creative range of profile that a Bianca does (except the Bianca does allow for a bloom phase)


When/if a bloom phase is programmed into the Minima Gicar unit (costs lots of money to pay Gicar to do it)...then the firmware could be upgraded


Not all coffees benefit from profiling, not all profiles work well for all coffees....but it's fun and extends the creative coffee making process.

In the interests of transparency Lelit pay me 1 million euros for each flow control device sold...no just kidding...they don't pay me anything. In fact I am surprised they don't excommunicate me for recommending it on competitor machines


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Dave


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> In the interests of transparency Lelit pay me 1 million euros for each flow control device sold...no just kidding...they don't pay me anything. In fact I am surprised they don't excommunicate me for recommending it on competitor machines


A sale is a sale & while the profit margin may not be as great, neither is the cost of assembly!


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Ok then your group is not custom drilled which means a gauge from anyone will look to the left a bit...as long as you don't mind then the Lelit one should work fine. All production Minima with gauges have had custom groups to facilitate a straight gauge.


 Custom drilled = remedial machining to straighten a wonky hole.

Do ACS source their groups from the scrap bin?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> A sale is a sale & while the profit margin may not be as great, neither is the cost of assembly!


 I should ask for commission...then go take that world cruise


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I ordered the Lelit paddle kit from espresso underground back when it was £163. This was around the 24th September. The valve arrived without the paddle or pressure gauge on the 21st October. I'm told the paddle and gauge will be with me next week. When I ordered it Peter at espresso underground wasn't aware Lelit had split the products and of course now things are more expensive.

So far I've been using a cloth to just turn the valve by hand which hasn't allowed me the best control but it is a worthwhile upgrade. If there is flow the pressure will rise to 9 bar over time, with better control (with the actual paddle) I could probably adjust down from a higher flow rate to a lower to keep pressure low and somewhat stable for a while but with the control I have now the pressure fluctuates between 2-4 bar as I slowly wiggle the valve open and closed (fluctuations will much easier to control with the paddle installed vs twisting the valve with a cloth). I wait for the beading to cover the surface of the basket and collect in the centre before opening the valve and letting it go to full pressure then start closing it for the last 10 grams of the shot. To get down to 6 bar I have to close the valve completely so there is no more flow going into the puck. I'm getting sweeter and more balance shots with the coffee I've used so far and I can't wait to get the paddle next week and start using it properly.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I ordered the profitec one from BB in the end. Just seemed easier and better value than the Lelit one. So far, the two shots I have pulled with it have been better than usual. I am nowhere near getting the hang of it yet as I seem to get no flow and then when I turn it up to try and get a low pressure pre-infusion it seems to just climb up to full pressure albeit quite gradually. I assume this is due to the control coming too late in the system in order to be very responsive. Basically I will need to get better at identifying roughly how to operate the paddle to get my desired pressures without just reacting to the gauge change.

That being said, its immediately produced better shots than before even though I am awful with the paddle control. The slower ramp up is definitely making a difference. Will report back once I have mastered it a little more.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mctrials23 said:


> I ordered the profitec one from BB in the end. Just seemed easier and better value than the Lelit one. So far, the two shots I have pulled with it have been better than usual. I am nowhere near getting the hang of it yet as I seem to get no flow and then when I turn it up to try and get a low pressure pre-infusion it seems to just climb up to full pressure albeit quite gradually. I assume this is due to the control coming too late in the system in order to be very responsive. Basically I will need to get better at identifying roughly how to operate the paddle to get my desired pressures without just reacting to the gauge change.
> 
> That being said, its immediately produced better shots than before even though I am awful with the paddle control. The slower ramp up is definitely making a difference. Will report back once I have mastered it a little more.


 Did you have a look at how to lubricate it and maintain it before you installed it...take any photos of it before installation? Anything you can share with us.

it will need lubrication and maintenance.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Did you have a look at how to lubricate it and maintain it before you installed it...take any photos of it before installation? Anything you can share with us.
> 
> it will need lubrication and maintenance.


 I did very little other than some grease on the thread and o ring. Its a complete replacement of the top cap part of the group and then the little knob can freely rotate 360 degrees. One thing that isn't quite right however is that its not completely halting the flow of water through the group when its completely closed. Its still letting about 2.5ml/s through which I don't think is right. If I leave the valve completely closed it has a really slow ramp up but still hits about 8 bar without me opening it.

If I put a blind basket in and open the valve fully the pressure gauge reads 11 bar. Should I be tweaking the OPV to reduce that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mctrials23 said:


> I did very little other than some grease on the thread and o ring. Its a complete replacement of the top cap part of the group and then the little knob can freely rotate 360 degrees. One thing that isn't quite right however is that its not completely halting the flow of water through the group when its completely closed. Its still letting about 2.5ml/s through which I don't think is right. If I leave the valve completely closed it has a really slow ramp up but still hits about 8 bar without me opening it.
> 
> If I put a blind basket in and open the valve fully the pressure gauge reads 11 bar. Should I be tweaking the OPV to reduce that?


 What thread which O ring?....do you just mean the thread that screws it on to the group, by O ring you mean that white teflon ring that's on it to prevent it leaking once it's tightened on to the group? or the large one inside the mushroom? If you do, that parts nothing to do with it leaking out of the spindle or any maintenance you might need to do. Use my videos and review of the Lelit one to describe the parts you're talking about

As for adjustment and whether it's completely closed, again without photos taken before you installed it....I have no idea...can you reposition the knob on the spindle to change the amount of closure you can get? or is it completely closed to a stop? or is the handle completely over and can't move any further because of the case? or has yours got a simple round knob you twist for "infinite" opening and closing? I have seen a few versions. Is it even a needle valve?, tapered, non tapered, or is the whole mushroom including gicleur replaced?, if it is can the unit be split apart for maintanance, or is it sealed in some way??????

The one answer I can give is yes if you want to limit the max pressure you will need to tweak the expansion valve.

Remember your basic Hydraulics and how it works, basically water is essentially not compressible (for the pedants, I know that's not strictly true but it will do). If the valve is only open a teeny weeny absolutely minute fraction of a drop every minute, against a static load.....max pressure will always be achieved. Against a dynamic load, it will be achieved once flow exceeds the coffees ability to allow flow. Without this understanding you will not appreciate what is happening, whether it's right or what you want to do to achieve your shot goals..

P.S. Huge hint, have you got a phone capable of taking photos and Video?


----------



## chrisgtl (Aug 16, 2021)

Bought my FC kit from CI here in the UK.

Fitted it to my Profitec Pro 700. Initially had a small water leak from around the mushroom so nipped it up. Water leak gone.

First attempt at espresso was a complete fail. Tasted like utter junk! I got better but no where near what I was achieving before the FC kit. I think because I've become quite consistent with my prep I can 90% guarantee it will taste good.

With the FC kit - gash! 

I came to realise my FC kit was acting weird. Over time I noticed my black handle was drifting position at the fully closed point. I also noticed from time to time water flow did not increase as I expected. A slight turn would start water dripping and more would incrase flow but then it would get to a point where water flow would start slowing the futher I opened the valve.

I also notice from time to time I couldn't fully stop the water flow.

I took it apart again and inspected. Nothing obvious. Put it all back together and initially it seemed to work better. Another week later and its back to me swearing at it.

Took it apart again just now and stipped the damn thing down (see-ya Warranty!). OMG! Various problems - those o-rings are perishing after 2-3 weeks of ownership.

I also noticed the yellow metal part inside was showing its threads at the bottom. 7mm socket fits nicely. Tightened.

Cleaned all that so-called rubber out and re-assembled. Everyting looking good so far and everything is acting normal.

I'm going to try find out what size those o-rings are as I may have some due to my job.


----------

